# Doutzen Kroes - walking the runway for Balmain Menswear Spring Summer 2016 Paris x5



## brian69 (26 Juni 2016)

​


----------



## ass20 (26 Juni 2016)

Thanks so much


----------



## blacksheep123 (20 Juli 2016)

:thx: für Doutzen


----------



## maxatpaylashmak (10 Aug. 2016)

Real fashion


----------

